# Turnouts and Curves



## TycoonistCarl (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello. I am sort of new and need some help with my design. 

I am designing an N scale layout using Atlas Code 55 track, and I have run into a design flaw.

I was wondering if atlas made turnouts that matches curves. 

For example: I want to use 16.25" radius, but i also want to include a few staging tracks in the middle and outside of my layout. What would be the turnout # to make it so that if i add 16.25" curves all the way around, it will come back together exactly


----------



## TycoonistCarl (Oct 8, 2009)

Never mind. I went to atlas and saw that code 80 had a 19" radius turnout switch. That happens to work out perfectly with my plan.


----------

